# aquarium salt good or bad for plants?



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

just wondering since the Petsmart person told me to buy salt so the fish could fight off diseases easier.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The Petsmart person is wrong. Few FW fish need salt- mollies are an example of ones that do benefit from it. Most but not all plants dislike salt. Some plants however do thrive in brackish water.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

DO NOT SALT YOUR PLANTED TANK!!!


----------

